# What to watch on TV



## PastyPete (Oct 13, 2013)

We have arrived been here 4 weeks as a family and this forum was really helpful.

What should we watch on TV ... we have Rodgers most channels and UK people found anything good to watch ..... we like varied TV ....

Trying to avoid ex pat TV if we can help it ?

We have PVR as well

Thanks 

PP


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Check the guide, read the descriptions, and see which programs might appeal to you and/or your family. Without knowing your viewing habits or preferences it is tough to make recommendations.

Also, you've arrived when most shows are done for the year and are in reruns for the summer (fewer people at home watching during the good weather). The new TV season won't start until near the end of September.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

What did you watch back in UK?


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

I'd like to apologise in advance for the (mediocre) quality of Canadian sourced television series (it's not as good as British programming).

If your family likes football, you should be able to find Premier League games on Rogers Sports Net or TSN in August, when the season resumes.

Downton Abbey Series 5 won't be shown in North America until January '15 (on your local PBS station or WTVS in Detroit, which is a main PBS that is available in most parts of Canada), so unless you have access to a VPN to watch ITV Player or a region free DVD player, you're pretty much out of luck as far as that program goes.

It's been a few years since I was last home in Canada watching t.v. (I've been in West London since October '12), so I'm not completely up to date with what's on these days, but I'd suggest that you just continue to have a look at everything that's on t.v. and decide from there what interests you. Sadly, there's no +1 service in Canada that I know of, so you can't just flip over to the +1 channel to re-watch something that you've tuned in to part way through.

I know that some of the specialty channels (W Network, Comedy Channel, BBC Canada etc) show British shows (Vicar of Dibbley, Ab Fab, Are You Being Served, Fawlty Towers etc), but some of the other non-UK offerings might be of interest to you.

Good luck to you in finding something you enjoy watching, and welcome to Canada. I hope you and your family have as good an experience in your new home as I have had these two years in the United Kingdom!


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> Sadly, there's no +1 service in Canada that I know of, so you can't just flip over to the +1 channel to re-watch something that you've tuned in to part way through.



Time shifting is readily available here so it is easy enough to catch a show when it is on in another area starting the next hour.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Ah yes, now that you say that, I remember that my brother's Telus box could get Eastern Canada feed out West.... as I said before, it's been a while since I vegged out in front of the tv in Canada and had a good look.


----------



## gringotim (Jan 5, 2011)

Turn on the tv and watch, if you don't like it, change the channel, only you and your family know what you will or won't like. most seasonal shows are now in reruns, but are still a lot of new ones coming on, just not sure what you mean by "expat tv". Most evening (prime time) TV series shown on Canadian network channels like CTV and Global are actually US shows, because those are the shows most people like to watch, (note I said most, not all), and a lot depends on your age, older seem to like the CBC or PBS. but there is no denying that if you ask most Canadians what is there favourite tv show, the majority will choose a US show.


----------



## luvcanada (Nov 10, 2011)

You might want to consider getting Netflix. We tend to watch that more than the regular TV channels. Except for news, documentaries, and some related programming there is not much we care to watch on TV.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

luvcanada said:


> You might want to consider getting Netflix. We tend to watch that more than the regular TV channels. Except for news, documentaries, and some related programming there is not much we care to watch on TV.



Using that will depend on their internet plan and its bandwidth limits each month. If on an unlimited plan fine, but if not then watching stuff online can become costly.


----------



## sillywilly (Apr 7, 2014)

luvcanada said:


> You might want to consider getting Netflix. We tend to watch that more than the regular TV channels. Except for news, documentaries, and some related programming there is not much we care to watch on TV.


If they can't figure out what to watch on regular cable with all the channels available, (we have 60) do you think having Netflix will help, I think this question falls into the same category as the what food can I eat if I only have a microwave and fridge if I don't like the cafeteria food or the hours it's open (Student dorm Cooking), whats next, my brand of toilet paper isn't available in Canada, what should I do?. :rolleyes2:


----------



## luvcanada (Nov 10, 2011)

sillywilly said:


> If they can't figure out what to watch on regular cable with all the channels available, (we have 60) do you think having Netflix will help, I think this question falls into the same category as the what food can I eat if I only have a microwave and fridge if I don't like the cafeteria food or the hours it's open (Student dorm Cooking), whats next, my brand of toilet paper isn't available in Canada, what should I do?. :rolleyes2:


Don't be sillywilly . I have quite a few channels but don't bother with most of them. I prefer watching movies and binging on TV series than watching most of the stuff on TV except, as I said, News, documentaries (lots of these on Netflix) and news commentary (60 Minutes, PBS, TVO).


----------



## sillywilly (Apr 7, 2014)

luvcanada said:


> Don't be sillywilly . I have quite a few channels but don't bother with most of them. I prefer watching movies and binging on TV series than watching most of the stuff on TV except, as I said, News, documentaries (lots of these on Netflix) and news commentary (60 Minutes, PBS, TVO).


What can you watch by paying for Netflix that you can't watch with cable TV? and don't you have to watch it either on a computer, (which means a small screen) or with a newer model, more expensive TV that you can hook up to use Netflix. My point was, people seem to be on here asking strange questions, , They can decide for themselves they want to live in Canada, but can't decide for themselves what to eat, what to watch, what to wear, etc, all of which are personnel choices. how did they survive in their home country ?


----------



## luvcanada (Nov 10, 2011)

sillywilly said:


> What can you watch by paying for Netflix that you can't watch with cable TV? and don't you have to watch it either on a computer, (which means a small screen) or with a newer model, more expensive TV that you can hook up to use Netflix. My point was, people seem to be on here asking strange questions, , They can decide for themselves they want to live in Canada, but can't decide for themselves what to eat, what to watch, what to wear, etc, all of which are personnel choices. how did they survive in their home country ?


I had to laugh. You are so right. Big issues are addressed but the small ones seem to be stumbling blocks.  But we can try to help them with these too.


----------



## PastyPete (Oct 13, 2013)

thanks everyone, i was looking for some quick wins I guess as if some one asked me a question in the UK I could help them out... best toilet paper too Shades in Asda soft and cheap ..... Rather than me miss a great series as we are so busy settleing in scrolling 99 channels is not top of the list however at 9pm PP and me like to watch something on TV. I really thought you guys could help most of you did thanks a million.

When i say to people - what should I watch on net flicks they say ... House of cards ... Dexter ... Mad men... was hoping and have found some excellent answers thanks all of you that have contributed sensibly.

Peoples personal preferences intrigue me and can be helpful......

any other helpful comments welcomed

Thanks XXXX


----------



## PastyPete (Oct 13, 2013)

I was asked to come to Canada by my firm ... I was delighted to be asked by the way


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

PastyPete said:


> I was asked to come to Canada by my firm ... I was delighted to be asked by the way



Depending on where in Canada you are you might not be so delighted come January and February


----------



## luvcanada (Nov 10, 2011)

PastyPete said:


> I was asked to come to Canada by my firm ... I was delighted to be asked by the way


I left the USA when I was in my late 20s, have lived here most of my life and have never been sorry that I came to Canada. The rest of my family mostly complain about the government, the society and taxes. I pay more taxes but never ever wished that I had stayed in the US. I hope your stay here is as good as mine.


----------



## PastyPete (Oct 13, 2013)

Thanks and I have been here on my own dec to March ice storm and all .....


----------

